# 71 gto fenders



## rickd558 (Jan 27, 2016)

Hello all,,
I'm a new member and just purchased a great looking 71 Lemans convertible. Great shape with excellent interior and I'm wanting to cole it to a Judge.
So far I have a used 71 GTO core support, 455 engine, endura bumper with all the brackets, and light buckets, and yes, within a week of searching.
I need the fenders and alreeady know how hard they are to find but the guy I bnought the engine from said he had to make his from a 71 lemans fender but that I would have to find dimensions to do it.
So, does anyone have the dimension or a templete they would like to share or allow me to purchasxe please? I would love to get this car cloned and on the roade cruising with the top down lol.
Thank you for any help you may be able to offer.

Rick


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums! :cheers
If it were mine, I would not clone the car. LeMans converts are pretty rare, it might be worth more now then cloned.


----------



## rickd558 (Jan 27, 2016)

Thank you,
LOL, I might have to do that. I have always wanted a GTO judge but so expensive and when I found this car, it's in such great shape, I knew it would make a great one.


----------

